# On Confucius



## xlwoo (Dec 9, 2017)

(I don't know where I should post this article.)
    Quite a few readers in the US or other countries may hear of Confucius(551-479BC),but seldom know what kind of a person he really was. His ambition wasto be an official, to serve a king, any king in any state of theancient China. His famous words were “if the king wants an officialdie, the official must die willingly (without any question to knowthe reason).” This main theory of his was liked by all thesubsequent emperors. That's why he became famous and were given manyhonorary titles. 
In 501 BC, he at last became a high-rank official in Lu state. In 498BC, he left Lu state, being not trusted any more by the king of Lustate. Then he traveled to a few other states, but were ignored bythe kings there, and died in the failure of his political ambition.During the so-called cultural Revolution, Confucius was criticizedand called a running-dog of sovereigns. 
Nowadays,the communist government of China set up the so-called Confuciuscolleges in many foreign countries all over the world. They want tospread their communist ideas through Confucius colleges. It is reallythe cultural invasion. However, they never allow any foreigners tostart such colleges or TV stations, or publish newspapers in China.Therefore, why we allow them to set up Confucius colleges here?


----------



## Winston (Dec 9, 2017)

It was a tragedy how much of Confucius' original writings and teachings have been lost.
As much as I'd like to blame the Communists, a great deal of his works were destroyed by ignorant and jealous Emperors throughout the last 2500 years.  Or lost through neglect. Much of his legacy was actually persevered outside of China.  
As far as the "kind of person" Confucius was, it is my understanding that he was kind of a jerk.  Which makes sense.  Most great historical figures are opinionated, difficult people.  

It would be interesting to see the spin that the PRC has put on Confucius' legacy.  I'm betting that they play a little fast and loose with the facts    Which is a shame.  His core teachings are still timely and deserve a full, honest exploration.


----------



## sas (Dec 10, 2017)

Winston,

Gosh, I didn't realize I will be a great historical figure. Thanks, so much, for pointing it out. I'm relieved. I thought I'd just be known as a b-tch.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 10, 2017)

I enjoyed reading this xlwoo, there are some gramatical errors were words have no spaces between them, but overall it has a nice flow. I don't know anything about confucius, but yoh have intrigued me to look at him more.


----------



## Birb (Dec 11, 2017)

Winston said:


> It was a tragedy how much of Confucius' original writings and teachings have been lost.
> As much as I'd like to blame the Communists, a great deal of his works were destroyed by ignorant and jealous Emperors throughout the last 2500 years. Or lost through neglect. Much of his legacy was actually persevered outside of China.



It is sadly very common for people to just burn or destroy valuable pieces of knowledge they don't agree with.

Americans with Native Americans

ISIS, who are bombing religious monuments

The spanish with Mayian documents and mythology

Many more (Including Confucius)

Countless important texts, religions, etc have been burned and lost to time because of ignorant fools. If a fraction of the lost texts currently existed I have no doubt that the world would be  a significantly different place. 


Otherwise, It's a very interesting read. Thanks!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 12, 2017)

xlwoo said:


> (I don't know where I should post this article.)
> Non fiction seems a good choice
> Quite a few readers in the US or other countries may hear of Confucius(551-479BC)
> Keep it simple, and don't mix reading and hearing, eg. 'Many outside China hear of Confucius, but ...'
> ...



"why (do) we allow them to set up Confucius colleges here?" Possibly because 'we' are not a totalitarian state, which is why the implication that 'we' should forbid them is unwelcome.

H.Brown is right about the formatting, a few missed spaces.


----------

